# Loose dogs spotted - Hutton, Brentwood, Essex



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Yesterday was approached by 2 dogs, one a young male mastiff type and a red coloured terrier. They followed me to Creasy's Farm where they went through a hole in a fence - so I thought that must be where they came from.

I legged it round into the next field and had got a considerable distance when I spotted them again, heading towards Church Lane at the end close to Woodlands School.

I was too far away and had my own dog with me, but 2 cars stopped, and I thought they maybe would catch them. They may well have done and if the dogs had tags, hopefully they have been reunited with their owners.

I reported the dogs to the Dog Warden when I got in, and called this morning to see if they had been picked up. Sadly, the answer was no.

I drove up to the farm this morning to see if they did indeed live there, but apparently not.

Have posted the sighting on Dog Lost.

Can people spread the word that these two dogs have been sighted in Church Lane, Hutton.

They could have come from Ingrave, Herongate, Hutton, Blind Lane, Billericay possibly.

Would love to know they are safe and reunited with their owners.


----------

